# Homart front connected switch



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

I also have this:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm missing something?


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

backstay said:


> I'm missing something?


What are you missing?
This is vintage electrical.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

degupita said:


> What are you missing?
> This is vintage electrical.


Pictures?:whistling2:


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

backstay said:


> Pictures?:whistling2:


Okay, can you see them?
I have them on my google profile.
I can see them here.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

degupita said:


> Okay, can you see them?
> I have them on my google profile.
> I can see them here.


Maybe it's me, but I see no pictures.


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

If you can see a 'This image has been resized' click on that, and it will go to the google profile I uploaded them to.

I logged out here, to see if I could still see them, and I could.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/collection/Q-udkB


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I can't see em either buddy.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh yeah those! I love trouble shooting a house with these and metal boxes, cover plates....
Makes for a shocking good time.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I have a couple of those apparently made before the advent of plastic; everything on them that isn't metal is ceramic! If they weren't buried under way more crap in the garage than I feel like dealing with I would post a picture.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I bet my garage is messier!


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Majewski said:


> I bet my garage is messier!


You might lose that bet.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Either way, I'll never prove it!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

degupita said:


> I also have this:



Well I guess you have shown your age or lack of experience with old wiring. LOL I had not heard of that brand but I have seen hundreds of switches like that as well as those screw in sockets- which, btw are still available


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Well I guess you have shown your age or lack of experience with old wiring. LOL I had not heard of that brand but I have seen hundreds of switches like that as well as those screw in sockets- which, btw are still available


yeah, thanks for the snide, second guessing.

But it isn't really true.

I have worked on houses, that had nob and tube wiring. In fact, because I got my start in electrical through property management and maintenance. "Glorified handyman" I was exposed to a lot of older homes.

I hadn't seen a Homart front connected switch before. But I had seen the light socket screw in receptacle. Lots of them, and I never said I didn't.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I think he was just teasing you buddy.


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

Majewski said:


> I think he was just teasing you buddy.


Okay buddy.
:jester:


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

The Edison Screw base outlets were part of the evolution of outlets. When Edison invented the home lighting system he was thinking lighting only. He didn't invent any outlets. The first portable appliances such as irons and toasters came with a screw in plug to go into a light fixture. later the screw in outlet on the wall, and fancy ones with a switch, a outlet, and a indicator lamp. Finally a number of outlets started to show up. The most popular were the Hubble design (Two blades in line) and the one we have today. The ones in between are rare and collectable. I have a few.


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

fdew said:


> The Edison Screw base outlets were part of the evolution of outlets. When Edison invented the home lighting system he was thinking lighting only. He didn't invent any outlets. The first portable appliances such as irons and toasters came with a screw in plug to go into a light fixture. later the screw in outlet on the wall, and fancy ones with a switch, a outlet, and a indicator lamp. Finally a number of outlets started to show up. The most popular were the Hubble design (Two blades in line) and the one we have today. The ones in between are rare and collectible. I have a few.


That is interesting. I didn't know that receptacles started as only the light socket screw in type.

Now they rarely are needed.

I would like to find out how old the one I got in the picture is.

The house had mostly cloth sheathed wire. Some new wire. 

I should ask, can anyone see the pictures here?
or just through the link?


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

degupita said:


> This is a HomarT single pole. It apparently can be used as a 10 amp 120 volt, or a 5 amp 250 volt.
> 
> It still works fine. That was actually new to me, to find out they had front screw connections.


i had a few in the old place i have. I rewired the place when the kid got belted turning the light on in the spare room (the cover had been cracked and fell off) the old wiring was in sad shape.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

degupita said:


> That is interesting. I didn't know that receptacles started as only the light socket screw in type.
> 
> Now they rarely are needed.
> 
> ...


Just the link.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

degupita said:


> That is interesting. I didn't know that receptacles started as only the light socket screw in type.


----------

